# Ford V10 Motorhome Engine problems



## SherwoodRVing (Jan 28, 2015)

I just purched a class A motorhome with a ford V10 Is there any problems with the 2013 engine


----------



## C Nash (Jan 28, 2015)

I have heard of no problems with the 13 V10.  Earlier models did have problem with blowing out sparl plugs.  There is a problem with later Ford engines with plugs twisting into when you try to remove.  I have the 2002 Ford V 10 with 54k on it and have had no problems.


----------

